# 1.4tsi mods



## 12veeR (Sep 25, 2016)

Has anyone started modding there 1.4t ? Just recently purchased a 17 jetta 1.4t se Manual 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trizzy_96 (Sep 15, 2017)

12veeR said:


> Has anyone started modding there 1.4t ? Just recently purchased a 17 jetta 1.4t se Manual
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes i have a unitronic stage 1+ tune on my 2016 1.4t manual. Im now wanting to update the intake to the Aem cold air intake and the exshaust to the AWE track one.. then get enkei rims and coil overs.


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Trizzy_96 said:


> Yes i have a unitronic stage 1+ tune on my 2016 1.4t manual. Im now wanting to update the intake to the Aem cold air intake and the exshaust to the AWE track one.. then get enkei rims and coil overs.



Trizzy - I have an AEM intake that I used for about a month. The noise was a bit much for me because I travel for business. I would sell it for half of ECS's new price if you're interested. It is in perfect condition. Not sure where you live, but if you're close to Northeast, maybe we can meet.


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Mark17jettaS said:


> Trizzy - I have an AEM intake that I used for about a month. The noise was a bit much for me because I travel for business. I would sell it for half of ECS's new price if you're interested. It is in perfect condition. Not sure where you live, but if you're close to Northeast, maybe we can meet.



FYI - If you want a fumoto drain valve, I have that as well. I couldn't get it to open once it was tightened. It probably just needs to be lubed. I would also sell that for half.


----------



## WipeYaSelfOff (Jul 20, 2017)

I recently purchased a 2017 Jetta SE 1.4t manual as well but haven't done any mods yet. Most likely going to go with a Unitronic chip, cold air intake and exhaust, in that order. Just a matter of getting my finances in order!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Mark17jettaS said:


> Trizzy - I have an AEM intake that I used for about a month. The noise was a bit much for me because I travel for business. I would sell it for half of ECS's new price if you're interested.  It is in perfect condition. Not sure where you live, but if you're close to Northeast, maybe we can meet.


I'll take it off your hands - I'm local to you in NJ


----------

